
How I Screwed a Patent Troll Out of a Billion Dollars - haltingproblem
https://medium.com/swlh/how-i-screwed-a-patent-troll-out-of-a-billion-dollars-2849cb3e248a
======
haltingproblem
Masterful strategy and execution. Peter definitely got lucky in the execution
but his downside was fairly limited. He could always settle. We all owe him
one for effecting a rare intervention and getting the patent invalidated.
Imagine the pain and suffering of all the future targets of the patent troll
that he headed off.

------
efreak
There's screenshots and more info on the screensaver itself on the author's
website:
[http://www.peteravritch.com/portfolio/energizerbunnyscreensa...](http://www.peteravritch.com/portfolio/energizerbunnyscreensaver)

------
gigatexal
This is the first time in a long time I’ve read a long form article all the
way through. Very well done. It’s well written and a fun story.

Thanks for sticking it to the trolls.

------
quantified
If Peter Avritch had a Patreon I’d send him a round of cocktails.

------
jki275
That is a great article. And a great result!

